# NO WATER!!!!!!!(It's back:)



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

When you live in the country you know it will happen eventually. The pump quits. :GAAH: Yikes, my goats drink a lot of water everyday. Not to mention flushing toilets and just washing hands. 
My husband spent most of yesterday making sure it was the pump and not something up top.

We had seen a submersible pump on CL just a few days back and by a great stroke of luck it was still there. So today we are rushing, with the help of two of our sons, to get the thing installed. Some of the pipes are pretty corroded so they may have to be replaced which will make it take longer. :hair: 

You really do not realize how important running water has become to us until it is suddenly gone. :shocked: 

Upside: Our neighbor has let us tap into his well with a hose. But we are trying to conserve so as not to overtax his system. But at least we can water the animals, flush toilets and make coffee.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

Oh dear! I hope you can get water back soon! My grandmother had the electricity go out in one of those hurricanes in AL and she had to carry hundreds of gallons of water to her 30 something horses. :O


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

We have been there many times...not with goats though.
We did have a household of 12 though and that required a lot of water.

For drinking water as well as dish water we went to fill up 5 gallon jugs at a artisan well 1 mile from us.
It was free to the public so we were there everyday. There was also a "public" outhouse.
We took showers at a community center 2 miles from us.

From this we learned to stick it through.....we now are in the process of getting a new septic system.


----------



## NubianLover (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

:hug: hope you get your water back soon!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

Ouch! That's hard! I hope you get your water back soon!

I've lived without any kind of central heating and running hot water at 10,000 feet so I know something of this hardship. I can only say, I'll NEVER take these things for granted again! (We were renovating our 200 year old farmhouse way up a canyon in the Rockies and ran out of money at a crucial point in the renovation -- yikes! Thank goodness for a gigantic wood stove, down quilts, and a big clawfoot bathtub! Just heated water on the stove and poured it in the tub and YUM, WARMTH!)

Good luck with your water!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

Hope they get it running again soon! SO difficult to be without these things since we are so accustomed to them!!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

Try being in a family of 12, with a well that gives 1/2 gallon per minute, and goes dry in the summer. You will never again be bored, for you will spend every spare moment trying to figure out how to conserve more water!! :laugh: That was our life for the first two years we moved to where we are now. T'was most interesting, and we were frequently having to go to friend's houses to shower and do laundry! Thankfully, after two years of back breaking work, we finished laying water pipe down that connected to an underground spring, 1/2 a mile away. And we did the entire job by hand.

Fingers crossed that you are able to get your water up and running soon!! Water is such a precious thing...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

I pray ... ray: you get water soon.... :hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

They did A LOT today but did not get it finished. They got the old pump out and it was totally corroded. They have gotten the new pump and 2 of the 5 twenty foot sections of pipe in place. Tomorrow will be the rest of the pipe and hopefully once it is all wired; it will work properly. Can't tell you how lucky I am to have a husband who can fix anything. They wanted $150/hour just to come out and diagnose the problem.
So, fingers crossed that tomorrow we have our own water. I will run my dishwasher and take a long, hot bath.


----------



## PznIvyFarm (Jul 25, 2010)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*



jesse-goats said:


> We have been there many times...not with goats though.
> We did have a household of 12 though and that required a lot of water.
> 
> For drinking water as well as dish water we went to fill up 5 gallon jugs at a artisan well 1 mile from us.
> ...


Yeah our leach field has corroded pipes and there are only two of them, with a family of 6 (4 bedrooms) they figured we should have 10 lines, so as soon as the health dept approves the plan we are getting a new leach field and distribution box

I know I said i like practical gifts for Christmas, but that is beyond practical :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: NO WATER!!!!!!!*

:hug:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I am so proud of Rod and my boys.  This was not an easy job. Just one careless slip and that $500 pump can be at the bottom of the well. This was the first time he attempted to do this himself.
All went well and my water is running with better pressure than I have had in years.
I am super old-fashioned about many, many things but I do like my running water and indoor plumbing. :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:clap: :dance:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is terrific news....... :thumb: :leap:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow. I am pretty sure this is going to happen to me one of these days. My well has been pumping away for 18 years, I am really due for it. Glad you have it going again. I'll have to be hiring someone to fix it.

Jan


----------

